# Bay hippie outfitters Labor Day redfish everywhere !!!!



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

Another great weekend in hackberry! Redfishjng is unreal right now and is just improving daily ! 3 boat crew with 60 redfish yesterday! Saturday was great as well releasing over 20 over sized redfish as well as bringing a pile to the table to keep ! Give us a call today for September and October redfishing at its best !! 

Captain Scott Hanchey 
337-302-6232


----------



## Scotthanchey (Mar 25, 2013)

*Pic*

More redfish !!


----------

